# hybrid_wl hibernate BCM4322

## edgar.leontr

Hy,

I had a laptop Dell latitud E6400 and it has a wireless card BCM4322.

Searching on internet I found that the b43 does not work with this card and my only solution was to install the proprietary driver from: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

It works fine and I need to load it by hand with the lines in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

/sbin/modprobe -k ieee80211_crypt_tkip

/sbin/insmod /usr/local/src/hybrid_wl/wl.ko

/sbin/iwpriv eth1 set_vlanmode 0

```

The last line help me with the ssh issue.

My problem is when i tried to hibernate to ram without removing the wl module the system hangs on resume. I need to black list the module to work but I don't know how to auto load the module on resume.

Does any one knows how to load this module on resume from hibernate to ram?

Best Regards

----------

